# antes de mais nada



## johnval

boa noite qual seria a tradução mais certa na seguinte oração

De fato, e à guisa de conclusão deste artigo, considero que a aplicação da doutrina clausewitziana da guerra em sua forma pura, neste início do século XXI d. C., é, antes de mais nada, extremamente perigosa

obrigado pelas respostas e correções

johnval


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não tenho muita certeza, por isso não quis responder, mas como estou vendo que ninguém arrisca, lá vai meu palpite: "antes de cualquier cosa", "antes de todo"...


----------



## johnval

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não tenho muita certeza, por isso não quis responder, mas como estou vendo que ninguém arrisca, lá vai meu palpite: "antes de cualquier cosa", "antes de todo"...


 

obrigado por sua ajuda, espero respondam tambem os demais.

johnval


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não tenho muita certeza, por isso não quis responder, mas como estou vendo que ninguém arrisca, lá vai meu palpite: "antes de cualquier cosa", "antes de todo"...


 
Está correcto, ese es el sentido, ante todo, primeramente, principalmente.


----------



## johnval

Carfer said:


> Está correcto, ese es el sentido, ante todo, primeramente, principalmente.


 
obrigado Carfer

johnval


----------



## Mangato

Ante todo es perfecto.  En Galicia decimos *antes de nada*, pero probablemente sea un reginalismo, aunque las palabras tiene un matiz diferente

-_ Antes de nada, pedid permiso._ (Primeramente)

- _Ante todo, debemos respetar nuestro compromiso_. (Preferentemente, sin objección)

Con cuál de las acepciones se corresponde antes de mais nada?


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Ante todo es perfecto. En Galicia decimos *antes de nada*, pero probablemente sea un reginalismo, aunque las palabras tiene un matiz diferente
> 
> -_ Antes de nada, pedid permiso._ (Primeramente)
> 
> - _Ante todo, debemos respetar nuestro compromiso_. (Preferentemente, sin objección)
> 
> Con cuál de las acepciones se corresponde antes de mais nada?


 
Con la primera. La segunda se corresponde mejor con '_sobretudo_'.


----------



## As2009

Acredito que se aproxime mais de antes de nada.

Adriana


----------



## dexterciyo

_Antes de nada_ me suena muy raro en esa frase. Yo optaría por las opciones de Carfer: *principalmente, ante todo...*

Saludos.


----------



## As2009

Por favor, que me corrijam os professores de português presentes neste forum, mas acredito que:

- a expresão "antes de mais nada" é muito comum no Brasil mas principalmente na linguagem falada/coloquial.
- na linguagem escrita, mais formal, eu pessoalmente, trocaria essa expressão por "à princípio" ou "primeiramente".

Adriana


----------



## Mangato

dexterciyo said:


> _Antes de nada_ me suena muy raro en esa frase. Yo optaría por las opciones de Carfer: *principalmente, ante todo...*
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ya sospechaba yo que *antes de nada* era un regionalismo, influencia de la lengua vernácula, pero no quiere decir principalmete sino que indica orden de prioridad temporal. 
 Antes de (hacer) nada


----------



## dexterciyo

Mangato said:


> Ya sospechaba yo que *antes de nada* era un regionalismo, influencia de la lengua vernácula, pero no quiere decir principalmete sino que indica orden de prioridad temporal.
> Antes de (hacer) nada



Yo sí uso esa expresión, Mangato. Y no soy gallego.  Sin embargo, la uso en otros contextos diferentes al del original de esta discusión.

_Antes de nada, por favor, friega los platos.
Te pediría, antes de nada, que llamaras a tu madre._


----------



## ceballos

Yo también uso esa expresión en otro contexto, y no sólo utilizo antes de nada, también antes que nada.


----------



## Mangato

dexterciyo said:


> Yo sí uso esa expresión, Mangato. Y no soy gallego.  Sin embargo, la uso en otros contextos diferentes al del original de esta discusión.
> 
> _Antes de nada, por favor, friega los platos._
> _Te pediría, antes de nada, que llamaras a tu madre._


 

Entendí en la respuesta de Carfer a mi pregunta, que *antes de mais nada* se corresponde con *antes de nada*


[/QUOTE]

*Re: antes de mais nada*



Originalmente publicado por *Mangato* 

Ante todo es perfecto. En Galicia decimos *antes de nada*, pero probablemente sea un reginalismo, aunque las palabras tiene un matiz diferente

-_ Antes de nada, pedid permiso._ (Primeramente)

- _Ante todo, debemos respetar nuestro compromiso_. (Preferentemente, sin objección)

Con cuál de las acepciones se corresponde antes de mais nada?

Con la primera. La segunda se corresponde mejor con '_sobretudo_'. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Juh!

Mangato said:


> Hola Mangato, buenas tardes ! y gracias por la ayuda en este forum!!
> 
> Hice algunos intentos para enviarte un mensaje privado, pero se me hace que no se puede...
> Mira, si tu frase esta en português de Brasil deve ser *n* antes de *q *
> 
> ''E*n*quanto o poço não seca, não damos valor à água''
> 
> Si pasa que el ''Emquanto''es de la propria frase, o otra lengua, mil disculpas por el equívoco


----------



## Mangato

Juh! said:


> Mangato said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Mangato, buenas tardes ! y gracias por la ayuda en este forum!!
> 
> Hice algunos intentos para enviarte un mensaje privado, pero se me hace que no se puede...
> Mira, si tu frase esta en português de Brasil deve ser *n* antes de *q *
> 
> ''E*n*quanto o poço não seca, não damos valor à água''
> 
> Si pasa que el ''Emquanto''es de la propria frase, o otra lengua, mil disculpas por el equívoco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias, intentaba escribirla en portugués. Ya corrijo
Click to expand...


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Entendí en la respuesta de Carfer a mi pregunta, que *antes de mais nada* se corresponde con *antes de nada*


 
*Re: antes de mais nada*



Originalmente publicado por *Mangato* 

Ante todo es perfecto. En Galicia decimos *antes de nada*, pero probablemente sea un reginalismo, aunque las palabras tiene un matiz diferente

-_ Antes de nada, pedid permiso._ (Primeramente)

- _Ante todo, debemos respetar nuestro compromiso_. (Preferentemente, sin objección)

Con cuál de las acepciones se corresponde antes de mais nada?

Con la primera. La segunda se corresponde mejor con '_sobretudo_'. [/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Entendiste correctamente. Sin embargo ... a ver si me explico.
Mi respuesta fue condicionada por tus ejemplos. La expresión _'antes de mais nada'_ significa siempre prioridad: 
- prioridad temporal (_'antes de mais nada_ _façamos isto ou aquilo',_ es decir esa es la primera cosa que hay que hacer en una sucesión de otras cosas) 
- o prioridad en la escala de valores, lo que es más importante. Lo que pasa es que, en esta última acepción, _'antes de mais nada_' puede resultar ambígua, caso en el que me parece que será mejor usar _'acima de tudo', 'sobre tudo'_, '_principalmente_'.
Yo hubiera usado _'acima de tudo_' para traducir tu segunda frase, así que te contesté que _'antes de mais nada' _se correspondía mejor con la primera. Sin embargo, eso no quiere decir que no hubiera podido decir _'Antes de mais nada, respeitemos o nosso compromisso' _con el riesgo de que no resultara claro si estaba diciendo que lo más importante era respetar nuestro compromiso o que había que respetarlo antes de hacer algo más.


----------



## Mangato

Gracias, por una aclaración tan precisa.

Por mi parte añadir que en las dos posibilidades que indica Ceballos, existe igualmente un matiz diferencial, o al menos así lo entiendo

Antes de nada, preferencia temporal  _Ej. Antes de nada, lavaos la manos_ (antes de mais nada)

Antes que nada;  prioridad absoluta.  _Ej.  antes que nada está la familia (acima de tudo)_


----------



## ceballos

Mangato said:


> Gracias, por una aclaración tan precisa.
> 
> Por mi parte añadir que en las dos posibilidades que indica Ceballos, existe igualmente un matiz diferencial, o al menos así lo entiendo
> 
> Antes de nada, preferencia temporal  _Ej. Antes de nada, lavaos la manos_ (antes de mais nada)
> 
> Antes que nada;  prioridad absoluta.  _Ej.  antes que nada está la familia (acima de tudo)_




Tens toda a razão Mangato, são diferentes e os exemplos foram muito claros. Obrigada.


----------

